#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Basics Of Economics and management by TR Jain

## adityatakkar

I want basics of economics and management by TR Jain ...plz upload this book as soon as possible..Its very Urgent.





  Similar Threads: EEIM -Engineering Economics and Industrial Management notes free download I need a book of industrial management engineering economics Ebook on INDUSTRIAL MANAGEMENT & ENGINEERING ECONOMICS Can anyone please arrange the notes for PEEMT(principles of engineering economics and management techniques) I need a book of industrial management engineering economics

----------


## faadoo.nitika

Thread Moved to the Recycle Bin

Reason : We do not allow uploading of pirated content on the website

Please refrain from doing so in future.

----------


## adityatakkar

If u r not able to upload this book then please upload some notes of this ...I need it very urgent...

----------

